# Thoughts on PS3 for Blue Ray Player



## Guest (Feb 2, 2008)

Hey everyone, my buddy keeps pushing me towards the PS3 as a blue ray player. He initially got it for his kids to play games but says the quality for movies is great. He even pointed me to a few articles that talk the device up. Any thoughts?


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

See this thread... it's been discussed a good bit.

I just got mine in, but haven't hooked it up yet.


----------

